# signs of foaling... again :)



## TPs flat rock acres (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok I am concerned as I have read two things. Once as it draws closer to foaling time they will twitch their tails. I have read that is normal and then read somewheres its warning signs. What am I suppose to believe. It makes me nervous as we have NO flies and sometimes they do this when they are getting ready to lay down, after standing up and one mare when shes kicking at her underbelly. Does it mean anymore than her saying she might just be uncomforatable? Please fill me in on this. thanks


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Mar 22, 2011)

I don't consider tail twitching to be a warning sign that something is wrong, I take it as a sign the mare is uncomfortable from the changes that are happening. My mare that just foaled last night did the tail twitching/kicking at belly off and on the night before, and the whole day until she finally foaled last night.

The only way I would consider it a warning sign is if it's too early for the mare to foal: ie abortions, especially late-term.


----------



## Minimor (Mar 22, 2011)

There are many things mares do that may be a sign that they are getting near to foaling. However, many of those same things are 'normal' and mares not close to foaling and even horses that aren't in foal at at all will do those same things.

Twitching tails--horses do twitch & swish their tails normally, it's not something I really take as a sign that foaling is imminent. Kicking the belly--just yesterday one of my geldings got up from a nap, kicked at his belly a couple times. Since there are no flies here & he wasn't colicky I assume that he had an itch somewhere. People say their mares press their rear end against the wall just prior to foaling--I really have never noticed my mares doing that just before foaling & don't consider it a sign to watch for. Again, horses do this--just yesterday my yearling colt was standing with his butt shoved up against the shed wall, he was trying to scratch his underparts & when that didn't work too well for him I guess he was standing there thinking about how to do it differently?

Honestly, the signs I've found it best to go by are the shape of the mare's belly and back end, the slack muscles in her hindquarters, 'loose' tail that you can lift up with no resistance, the formation of the bag--while the bag may seem full for a long time there is usually some change in it just prior to foaling. Mind you, "just prior" can mean 6 hours or it can mean 1 hour.


----------



## wildoak (Mar 22, 2011)

I certainly wouldn't take a "twitching" tail as a sign of problems or even imminent foaling _unless_ she really looks in distress and it's almost a violent motion. Before foaling, the tail usually is elevated and may switch up and down, but the important thing is to take it in context. Look at all the signs and don't draw your conclusions from just one thing. I watched a mare the other night who didn't do a lot with her tail, but she slapped it up and down a little, her manure was intermittently and progressively looser, she was sweaty and distracted looking, her bag was full and waxed, and milk was sticky like honey. She would stand motionless for a long time and then suddenly circle her stall, lay down and roll, get up and stand again. Predictably, she foaled about 4-5 hours later at 2:30 am. I put a lot of stock in the mare's bag and consistency of milk, but it was the whole picture though that told me to stay with her.

Jan


----------



## txminipinto (Mar 22, 2011)

Jan is right, you can't just focus on one clue to be your indicator. Our first mare this year swatted her tail for weeks. We all thought it was flies but now the foal is 5 days old and her tail has been excessively quiet! It was one sign that she was in some pain but it wasn't the indicator that told me she was about to foal.

On this particular mare, having no history, I had to take everything in. The day she foaled: her bag became increasing larger (but no wax), her vulva stayed a deep dark red from morning to that evening, her colostrum tested 6.4pH on the pool strips, that evening her milk started to come in, and when I checked on her she had a very perplexed look on her face. I checked her about 5pm, fed, and watched until about 7:30 pm when I thought she had fooled me again. 20 minutes later, she was down and pushing.

There is no neon flashing sign to alert you when its time. It will be sudden so that is why you must watch and keep detailed notes on the mare's condition and behavior.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Mar 22, 2011)

I agree with everything the previous posters have said.. You've got to focus on the entire package, not just one or two "clues"..

When's her due date?

What's her udder look/feel like?

What's her belly shape look like?

Is her vulva relaxing?

Can you extract any liquid from her udder?

If so, what's it look and feel like?

Is she dropped off at the tail head?


----------



## TPs flat rock acres (Mar 22, 2011)

No I am not asking if they are going today or tonight. Heck with my one girl she has alot of signs that I have read but still 2 wks later no foal so I am for sure lookin for more "weird" or bigger signs. She is still very very wide so if I do see a def. belly shape change or dripping milk then I will know time is even closer. I am just learning as I never watched them before well the other mares I had that have had babies before. but with my mares I have now this is all new to me and them please bare with me


----------



## TPs flat rock acres (Mar 22, 2011)

dropped off at the tail head..... please explain. She is showing signs of all but it could be just minor right now as Since she has not gone or they have not gone yet they are just minor signs of coming close so now I am looking for really BIG signs and hope they don't sneak by me



Everyday there are changes and new things they are doing as like someone said you really get to know them. That is what I am seeing changes and I guess just need to look for the BIG sign. I know some said some don't drop milk but right now her udder is changing its just about full but still can't get milk so I guess when I finally can get alittle then I will know shes even closer


----------



## Eagle (Mar 22, 2011)

You are right to ask as many questions as you need to make you feel more confident and the people on here are great for answering and helping us newbies. Hang in there cos each day that goes by is a day nearer the BIG day or more likely BIG night.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Mar 22, 2011)

I am assuming you are keeping her in a stall at night. when you put her out in the morning check her bag, if it is full, then check it again when you bring her in that evening. If it is the same size and the nipples are pointing down, and the bag is tight, (hard) then she is close. What you are observing with the tail is normal, some mares will swish their tails, but when you see squirrling up and down, then she is close. Some mares will also stand with their rump against the stall wall, like trying to hold the foal in, it is just discomfort, not to worry.

also some mares will yawn from the discomfort, do not worry about that either, it is normal, and they can do that for a couple of weeks from pressure on the sternam. Your best indicators are the bag, and the vulva. Look for it to elongate and possably swell. If your mare is overweight you may not notice the area over the tail getting soft, so check the vulva. Exercise during the day makes the bag smaller when you bring her in, unless she is ready, then it will be the same size as in the morning and harder, tighter, nipples should be pointed down, but not always the case as some mares shape up differently. I know it is hard to watch preggo mares, they don't read the books and all are different. that is why breeding is so hard. Good luck


----------



## TPs flat rock acres (Mar 22, 2011)

She is doing many signs, yawning, kicking belly which she didn't do before same with the other mare. They give me all these signs that things are getting closer so I get nervous as I wonder.... will this be the night or day. But I will wait for even more bigger signs like maybe milk dripping, really long vulva that looks abnormal and belly thats more long then wide then hopefull she might even be closer. She is on day 321 the other mare is about 315 This is from the first time I witness the breeding and they were with the stallion for the rest of the month. Now I know about watching for the last day.



Bag is getting bigger as I have been taking photos to compare and today its filling out even more but nipples still pointing in. I haven' tbeen able to let them out for the last couple of days as its very wet/muddy and raining so thought to keep them in.


----------

